# Approx.time for P.R. via skilled worker route??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi from various info i have checked i was under the impression a P.R. Visa via the skilled worker route was taking 12-15months??? But then when i have read some of the threads on here some are taking up to 36 months ??? is this just old applications that are taking so long??

Also from having a medical is it true that you have 12months to land in Canada to get your visa's stamped?? If for some reason you could not move permanently at that time can you holiday and then return at a later date ??

Thanks
Maria


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi from various info i have checked i was under the impression a P.R. Visa via the skilled worker route was taking 12-15months??? But then when i have read some of the threads on here some are taking up to 36 months ??? is this just old applications that are taking so long??
> 
> Under the newer system PR visas are being issued in 6-9 months.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Great thanks for that quick reply. We are hoping to go in 18months roughly and are just hoping the exchange rate improves in that time too. 
Thanks


----------

